# Screen Does not stop Shaking(shimmering)



## Hells_Purifier (Jul 11, 2005)

I have been having this problem for the past year and I can't find out the prblem. It shakes more at the bottom of the screen them the top. The Apple website sucks on various problems that it may be. I have an Emac with Mac OS X version. Someone said it could be the fan but there is nothing wrong with. If anyone has any ideas what it can be I would be most thankful. :4-dontkno


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

See if it's possible to degauss the monitor or increase the refresh rate.


----------



## Hells_Purifier (Jul 11, 2005)

*Emac*

I can find anything that resembles a Degauss and refresh rate is not working.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

Look in your monitor's manual and see if you can degauss it. Many low end monitors lack the feature. If your refresh rate isn't working go to the display section of the control panel. In the advance section you should find a section labled "monitor". Either there or under "adapter" you should find a place where you can jack the refresh rate. 75 is a good number and should help the problem. Once you increase the refresh rate you'll have to manually resize the screen but it's worth the effort.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The screen on an eMac should degauss when waking up from sleep or at startup. Try increasing the screen's refresh rate.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

First Question, Do You Have A Heavy, Blunt Object Around, If Yes, Strink The Computer With It... LOL
J/W, what year is it. because i hear that after a while, those moniters go. try hooking up an external moniter if possable and see if it is a hardware problem or what...


----------

